# FE / Other Disciplines Exam Question



## shupaguy (Oct 2, 2012)

I was looking through the NCEES handbook and the Lindeburg Review Manual together and noticed that THe Review Manual has topics on Measurements and Controls (chapters 49 and 50). However, it's not listed as a topic covered in the NCEES handbook. Can someone please clarify whether or not we do need to know this topic for the FE/Other Disciplines Exam? Thank you!


----------



## oilsands (Oct 2, 2012)

I did not take the exam yet but I still reviewed "Measurement" because it includes sensors (they are listed in NCEES "Other" PM specifications under "Electricity") and Wheatstone bridge which I saw in one of the practice AM exams in the Electrical part.

When I took practice AM exam from Lindeburg book of sample exams, I noticed that the whole "Computer" section was actually just "Control", no spreadsheets/programming, which I believe is completely misleading according to the NCEES specifications. I recall someone being really annoyed with this situation in that practice exam.

So, I did review chapter 49-3 Measurement, but skipped 49-4 Control.


----------



## oilsands (Oct 2, 2012)

oilsands said:


> So, I did review chapter 49-3 Measurement, but skipped 49-4 Control.


I meant 49 "Measurement" and 50 "Controls".


----------



## shupaguy (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. So the AM sample exam only had a section on "controls?" If so, how come you aren't studying for the controls part. Sorry, I'm a little confused. I haven't yet studied 49 or 50.


----------



## oilsands (Oct 3, 2012)

I did not take the real exam yet, the controls part was in a practice exam. As "controls" is not specified by NCEESS, I do not study it. I believe the practice exam was "wrong" in that way and misleading.


----------



## shupaguy (Oct 3, 2012)

ok. thanks for clearing it up!


----------



## EE_PE_AP (Oct 8, 2012)

Well when I took the exam, I was had similar kinda problems to clear my concepts about certain things, but when I took Testmaster review course, everything was clear and I went to the exam with full confidence and passed it. I still have Testmaster books, if any one interested in buying them for $400 (still negociable), pm me or contact me at [email protected]


----------



## EE_PE_AP (Oct 8, 2012)

And also I have one more goody other than these books that could come for free along with it.


----------

